
Airbnb is sunsetting React Native and reinvesting all efforts into native - DeusExMachina
https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/sunsetting-react-native-1868ba28e30a
======
extc
This is marked as dupe but I cannot find the dupe.

~~~
stillbourne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17348215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17348215)

